# What are some lightweight budget bikes?



## dd61999 (Aug 5, 2008)

What are some affordable lightweight mountain bikes that are ready to roll from the bike shop.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Define affordable.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Like Curmy said, it would be a lot easier for us to help you if you gave us riding style, trail type selection, and most importantly; what you are willing to spend.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

a nice affordable USD$10,000 hardtail from cannondale weighing in at 16.75lbs is about to be announced shortly...


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Define lightweight and affordable it is very very rare that those two words are mentioned together let alone when talking about a complete stock bike.....I think the weight weenie LTD scots are about $10k for us? thats lightweight but not cheap


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

nathanbal said:


> a nice affordable USD$10,000 hardtail from cannondale weighing in at 16.75lbs is about to be announced shortly...


wowzers


----------



## andrew9223 (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe a Motobecane fly team fits depending on your budget.


----------



## dd61999 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am looking to spend less than $600


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

dd61999 said:


> I am looking to spend less than $600


go eBay and look for a second hand one. There are some bargains to be had.


----------



## dd61999 (Aug 5, 2008)

jw8725 said:


> go eBay and look for a second hand one. There are some bargains to be had.


I prefer something new


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

I really dont mean to sound pessimistic but there is little chance you will get a 'light' bike for $600 new - what do you consider light? A hardtail in that price bracket will vary from around 29-30+ pounds


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Most new $600 bikes are going to spec'd with the same quality of components, none of them what you'd call light. You'd be hard pressed to find a name brand hardtail under 25 or 26 pounds for that kind of money. Even something like the Motobecane 700HT is likely 25+ pounds.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Only way to achieve a lightweight $600 bike is to build it yourself. This one I did 5 years ago fits that number, and that was done when the US dollar was worth a lot more.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=32152&highlight=budgetlight


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

dd61999 said:


> I prefer something new


you are dreaming....or just define lightweight as 30 lbs+ and you will be set


----------



## Gimmeshelter (Nov 2, 2013)

L.L Beane cruiser bike, comfortable, 30lbs. What's so bad about that?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the necro-post.


----------



## lotusdriver (Sep 15, 2013)

I would also love to buy a lightweight mountain bike for £400 ($600) but as already said, if buying new it just won't happen.
Not unless you define "lightweight" as under 35 pounds.....which is still a lot lighter than the $200 "chain store" mountain bikes.


----------



## amd (Oct 14, 2011)

I built a 22lb hardtail w/ 1600. But most wouldn't call that cheap. 

Chinese carbon frame (which was awesome btw) and stans crest wheels.


----------



## WickedLite (Nov 15, 2010)

I built 2 sub 20lb 26er, ht, used xtr and v-brakes for just under a $1000 each for my kid's first race bikes. Riding heavier crappy bikes in their first few races and representing well, they earned them.

You will get a better bike at $600 buying used and then upgrade parts as you go. New at that range ain't worth buying.


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

The cannondale sl series have quite light frames for cheap money. Also a very nice ride, great feedback through the frame. I have a 2012 sl4 which standard is 28.5lb's, which granted isn't that light, but it's only because of the ancillaries. The frame is a stormer and worthy of upgrading. One of the lighter frames around.
think i saw 1900grams some where for the frame ?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

NEW/LIGHT/CHEAP. What you want is NOT possible. Re-word your original question to, "What is the lightest hardtail frame for under $600?"


----------



## crazee horse (Sep 8, 2012)

The cannondale sl series have quite light frames for cheap money. Also a very nice ride, great feedback through the frame. I have a 2012 sl4 which standard is 28.5lb's, which granted isn't that light, but it's only because of the ancillaries. The frame is a stormer and worthy of upgrading. One of the lighter frames around.


----------

